# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Ban μελους για διακίνηση φαρμακων

## Polyneikos

Το μελος kwstass , μελος απο τον Ιουλιο 2012 και με μηδέν ποστς,εκανε προσεγγιση μεσω προσωπικών μηνυματων για παρανομη διακίνηση φαρμακων.
Τετοιες κινήσεις είναι απαραδεκτες και παροτρύνουμε τα μέλη να μας τις καταγγελουν,όπως και έγινε στην συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση
Ο συγκεκριμένος πρεπει να εχει στείλει σε παρα πολλους spam μήνυμα 




> filaraki an se endiaferei paizoun anavolika se kales times kai ola legit.


Το ban εξυπακούεται.Απαραδεκτη κίνηση  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## mixalis05031985

αυτο το ονομα μου εστηλε μολισ τωρα! απαραδεκτα πραγματα!! και το ιδιο μυνημα! και ενα αλλο ονομα *mauroudakis!*

----------


## Fylpa17

ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι τιποτα πιτσιρικαδες που το κανουν για πλακα
και οντως καποιος δεν κανει διακίνηση αν και το internet ειναι μικρογραφια
του κοσμου οποτε δεν ειναι απιθανο

----------


## herculas

Και σε μένα έστειλε αν και θεωρώ ότι το ban είναι λάθος κίνηση

Παγίδευση θέλει και μετά ότι προβλέπει ο νόμος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*mauroudakis!* - Banned επίσης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mcstefan7

BAN σε οσους χαλανε του φορουμ μασς με τετοιες κινησεις

----------


## chili

για να αποφευχθει αυτο θα μπορουσε να απαγορευτουν τα πμ σε αυτους που δεν εχουν π.χ. 10 ποστς!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν καποιος θελει να κανει την "δουλειά" του,δεν του είναι τίποτα να κανει 10 ποστς στα Νεα Μέλη.
Εντάξει,αυτα γινονται κατά καιρούς στα φόρουμς,από την άλλη αν ηθελα να ενδιαφερθώ να βρω θα ήμουν υπερβολικά αφελής να τσιμπήσω από τετοια πηγη (αγνωστος από το νετ) :01. Wink:

----------


## panakos

> Αν καποιος θελει να κανει την "δουλειά" του,δεν του είναι τίποτα να κανει 10 ποστς στα Νεα Μέλη.
> Εντάξει,αυτα γινονται κατά καιρούς στα φόρουμς,από την άλλη αν ηθελα να ενδιαφερθώ να βρω θα ήμουν υπερβολικά αφελής να τσιμπήσω από τετοια πηγη (αγνωστος από το νετ)


 πες τα κωστα...αν θες να παρεις πας σε δικο σου ανθρωπο οχι απο ξενυς που δεν ξερεις τι θα σου δωσουν!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

ολα legit λεει,αντε ρε ολοι τα ιδια λετε και ειναι σκετο λαδι,ουτε στη χωριατικη δεν κανει δουλεια...χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## RAMBO

Απαράδεκτο σαν πράξη απο μέρους τους....

----------

